# How do I update my "signature"



## Eoghan (Jul 21, 2012)

I have tried unsuccessfully to alter my signature (text) but can't seem to do so?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's what it says at the FAQ link...

How do I set signatures, avatars and profile pictures?

You can set and change your signature, avatar and profile picture in the User Control Panel (providing the administrator has made these options available).

For signatures, click on 'Edit Signature' under the 'Settings and Options' area of the navigation bar within the User CP.

To select an existing or upload a new avatar, click on 'Edit Avatar'.

To upload a profile picture, click on 'Edit Profile Picture' in the 'Your Profile' section.​


----------



## blhowes (Jul 21, 2012)

This might be easier:

Click on Settings link up at the top.
Click on Edit Signature link at the left.
Change text, then click Save Signature.


----------

